
Ask HN: What, to you, is the most inspiring philosophical/social movement today? - rblion
Just curious. There is no right or wrong answer. I&#x27;m going through a personal revolution right now and exploring the world with new eyes.
======
Pharmakon
Apatheism. Unlike theism it doesn’t tie you down to a particular set of
untestable beliefs. Unlike atheism you don’t have to write a book calling
people idiots. Unlike agnosticism it doesn’t require any fence-sitting.

You just shrug and ask if the question of god(s) is even a relevant one to a
bunch of meat hurtling from birth to death. This obviously doesn’t work if you
subscribe to a particular religion, because they tied to claim the imposition
of existential penalties for this kind of thing, but assuming you’ve already
concluded that religion is definitely a human invention separate from the
“god” question, that presents no obstacle. After all, if there isn’t a god,
gods, afterlife and so forth, it’s a waste of time to worry about it. If there
is a god, gods, afterlife and so forth, then could we ever know for sure?
Could we hope to understand it and are we really so full of ourselves that we
think worship is important?

For me the answer is “no” let’s get on with life, and leave what (if anything)
comes later. If other people feel differently, that’s fine. Plus I get to
avoid a lot of boring debates and arguments between tribes of people who
seriously think their ancestors figured out the secrets of the universe.

------
mindcrime
[https://www.theadvocates.org/](https://www.theadvocates.org/)

[https://www.lp.org](https://www.lp.org)

[https://mises.org/](https://mises.org/)

------
chb
[https://www.populationconnection.org/](https://www.populationconnection.org/)

